
Whistleblowers say Facebook has not warned investors about illegal activity - tech-historian
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/05/27/facebook-sec-whistleblower/
======
tech-historian
"The complaint, which was obtained by The Washington Post, includes dozens of
pages of screenshots of opioids and other drugs for sale on Facebook and its
photo-sharing site Instagram, with some having seemingly obvious tags such as
“#buydrugsonline.” It also notes that Facebook has a pattern of taking down
content when it is pointed out by media or activists, only to have it reappear
later."

Not a good look.

